# Laurens County Report



## lithia hunter (Oct 3, 2011)

Checkin to see if there is any activity going on?


----------



## lithia hunter (Oct 18, 2011)

Checked the trail cam this weekend and had 6 bucks 2 good ones


----------



## Son (Oct 18, 2011)

Lithia/Pinecrest used to be my old stomping grounds when I worked for GTE in Tampa. Many years ago. Had relatives in Durant at one time, but I'm originally from Thonotosassa Fl.  Now living and hunting in SW Ga. Had to get away from all the immigrants from up north.


----------



## lithia hunter (Oct 22, 2011)

Lots of shots this morning saw 1 doe and my dad killed a doe


----------



## muddfoot (Nov 6, 2011)

was up all last week saw a bunch of small bucks but i think it will be a week or two i hunt up around cedar grove


----------



## rb_obsession (Nov 6, 2011)

Saw a bunch of small bucks. also saw a nice one cruisin edge of beddin area last week. havent really been back. anybody seeing any big deer this week?


----------



## HUNTERBOB (Nov 10, 2011)

heading down this weekend should be good just hope my stands and stuff didnt get stolen again


----------



## lithia hunter (Nov 12, 2011)

Watched a spike chase a doe hard at 8am today, but not a whole lot more activity


----------



## lithia hunter (Nov 15, 2011)

Between sat and sun morning 4 of us saw 31 deer lots of does and very lil rut activity


----------

